
Hack Account - JJmack
I am Stuck since my brothers death last month I have since found out he was working on a family tree I had seen it before a while ago but would like to download it from Ancestry.com . How would I go about getting the password, especially as he didnt write them down. Please help.
======
Dystrakti0n
Do you have access to his email accounts, phone? Registration email would be a
place to start, at least to get an idea of what his Username would have been,
from there you could send a password reset request if you have access to his
email account. After that just reset password.

The next best option would be to contact Ancestry.com's support, and explain
the situation to you. Usually if you can provide a copy of your relative's
certificate of death, and prove your relationship to that person, or if you
hold the Power of Attorney as an executor of the estate, you can gain access
pretty easily by contacting the company in question.

